# Paul Tapner - horsebox crash. Shocking photo!



## RuthnMeg (27 February 2011)

http://yfrog.com/f/gzg9cshj/

Can't believe how lucky they were to 'walk' away from it.


----------



## Dormouse (27 February 2011)

There is a thread in Comp Riders which I started?  Horrendous isnt it, thank god they were all OK


----------



## RuthnMeg (27 February 2011)

Dormouse said:



			There is a thread in Comp Riders which I started?  Horrendous isnt it, thank god they were all OK 

Click to expand...

Ooops, sorry to re-post. I didn't look hard enough. Tis shocking, can't even imagin what emotions ran during that.


----------



## mymare (28 February 2011)

Holy crap!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (28 February 2011)

OMFG!!!! EEK!!! Glad everyones ok!  Geez!


----------



## 1stclassalan (2 March 2011)

I do hope the boys in blue throw the book at the lorry driver that hit this stationary vehicle! Absolutely unforgiveable let alone there being horses involved.


----------



## Over2You (2 March 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			I do hope the boys in blue throw the book at the lorry driver that hit this stationary vehicle! Absolutely unforgiveable let alone there being horses involved.
		
Click to expand...

If it had been a human being thrown up in the air like that, they would be doing all they could to find the lorry. Unfortunately, since it was only a horse, it won't be on top of their priority list. Look at the recent attack on Michael Stevenson, during which he was stabbed and his pet dog killed. The man responsible was caught, but the charges brought against him did not include his murdering the dog. The police's attitude towards animals makes me sick.

I am really glad all involved are physically okay. However, the mental scars will be a lot tougher to heal.


----------



## DiablosGold (2 March 2011)

Christ!!


----------



## Bedlam (2 March 2011)

Over2You said:



			If it had been a human being thrown up in the air like that, they would be doing all they could to find the lorry. Unfortunately, since it was only a horse, it won't be on top of their priority list. Look at the recent attack on Michael Stevenson, during which he was stabbed and his pet dog killed. The man responsible was caught, but the charges brought against him did not include his murdering the dog. The police's attitude towards animals makes me sick.

I am really glad all involved are physically okay. However, the mental scars will be a lot tougher to heal.
		
Click to expand...





Where does it say a horse was thrown into the air? I thought they were all unhurt?

I don't think you can murder a dog, but I would have expected some sort of cruelty to animal charge I suppose.


----------



## Always Blue (2 March 2011)

awful! how did that happen and are the horses/people ok?


----------



## Over2You (2 March 2011)

Bedlam said:



			Where does it say a horse was thrown into the air? I thought they were all unhurt?

I don't think you can murder a dog, but I would have expected some sort of cruelty to animal charge I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

The horse on the back of the lorry was thrown out, circled in the air, and landed on his side on the ground. He somehow managed to get up and was okay. You can read more about it here.

The laws protecting animals are a joke. Like I said, if this accident had seen a person being thrown out of a vehicle like that, they'd be doing their damnedest to find the lorry driver.

As for the Stevenson case; I have heard nothing in the form of a response by the RSPCA or any other welfare organization. The dog died protecting her owner and the police have NEVER acknowledged her actions or pursued a conviction for her death. Sickening!!


----------



## 1stclassalan (2 March 2011)

Over2You said:



			.......... they'd be doing their damnedest to find the lorry driver.
		
Click to expand...

Hell's bells - you don't mean that the guy drove off or never stopped???


----------



## applecart14 (2 March 2011)

Cocobeans said:



			Apparently the horses loaded onto the rescue box good as gold. I think that's amazing - wouldn't you have thought they'd have acted up?
		
Click to expand...

Its a strange fact that horses load quite well into a recovery vehicle, apparently they don't associate the previous accident with transport.  Just as well really.

Very lucky to get out of that.


----------



## use a name (3 March 2011)

Over2You said:



			The horse on the back of the lorry was thrown out, circled in the air, and landed on his side on the ground. He somehow managed to get up and was okay. You can read more about it here.

The laws protecting animals are a joke. Like I said, if this accident had seen a person being thrown out of a vehicle like that, they'd be doing their damnedest to find the lorry driver.

As for the Stevenson case; I have heard nothing in the form of a response by the RSPCA or any other welfare organization. The dog died protecting her owner and the police have NEVER acknowledged her actions or pursued a conviction for her death. Sickening!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree,its awful!!And you know what else is sickening?In that link paul tapner said something like ''i dont know how its still alive'' .it?it??.im sorry but wheres the care?is he even bothered that his horse which he refers casually to as ''it'' is ok or is it just more money.what he said,it didnt even sound like he was that bothered,simply just something that happened!!


----------



## Magister (4 March 2011)

The foreign lorry driver definately stopped. The side was ripped out of his lorry and cab window smashed too so he didnt really have much choice!.


----------



## KarynK (5 March 2011)

Over2You said:



			If it had been a human being thrown up in the air like that, they would be doing all they could to find the lorry. Unfortunately, since it was only a horse, it won't be on top of their priority list. Look at the recent attack on Michael Stevenson, during which he was stabbed and his pet dog killed. The man responsible was caught, but the charges brought against him did not include his murdering the dog. The police's attitude towards animals makes me sick.

I am really glad all involved are physically okay. However, the mental scars will be a lot tougher to heal.
		
Click to expand...

Road Traffic accidents of this nature are taken very seriously indeed and I have no doubt that they are doing their very best to locate the driver responsible.

The police's perceived "attitude" towards animals is governed by the law and in Law the killing of a dog does not constitute Murder.  

The police do not decide on the charges brought that is the role of the Crown Prosecution service who will usually charge the most serious offences in the circumstances.  In this particular case the CPS will have judged that other lesser charges were not in the public interest to pursue of course those charges could be brought by the likes of the RSPCA.  In this current climate no doubt cost also has a part to play in which charges are pursued.

So if you want to rant at anyone rant at the legal process and not the police, who are no doubt as sickened as the rest of us by the killing of the dog.


----------



## Over2You (5 March 2011)

Magister said:



			The foreign lorry driver definately stopped. The side was ripped out of his lorry and cab window smashed too so he didnt really have much choice!.
		
Click to expand...

Since there was no mention/photos of the foreign lorry in any of the articles I read, I just assumed it had cleared off and out of the picture. Where did you see the photo of the smashed lorry?


----------



## Over2You (5 March 2011)

KarynK said:



			Road Traffic accidents of this nature are taken very seriously indeed and I have no doubt that they are doing their very best to locate the driver responsible.

The police's perceived "attitude" towards animals is governed by the law and in Law the killing of a dog does not constitute Murder.  

The police do not decide on the charges brought that is the role of the Crown Prosecution service who will usually charge the most serious offences in the circumstances.  In this particular case the CPS will have judged that other lesser charges were not in the public interest to pursue of course those charges could be brought by the likes of the RSPCA.  In this current climate no doubt cost also has a part to play in which charges are pursued.

So if you want to rant at anyone rant at the legal process and not the police, who are no doubt as sickened as the rest of us by the killing of the dog.
		
Click to expand...

It may be up to the CPS to hand out the punishments, but I think it is beyond reproach that the police *NEVER* praised the dog's efforts in *ANY* of their public statements. Plus, the guy responsible was *NOT* charged with animal cruelty. As for the RSPCA; I have yet to hear of them getting involved in this case. Then again, the police, RSPCA, etc, think it is okay to shoot 18 bullets into a horse!!


----------



## comet&joe (5 March 2011)

looks so scary :O


----------



## jroz (6 March 2011)

wow...


----------



## Magister (6 March 2011)

Over2You said:



			Since there was no mention/photos of the foreign lorry in any of the articles I read, I just assumed it had cleared off and out of the picture. Where did you see the photo of the smashed lorry?
		
Click to expand...

I was there!. We are at a local yard and they called for help. I have a photo of the other lorry which I took on my phone which I will try to upload.


----------



## Magister (6 March 2011)

Hope the photos load ok!


----------



## KarynK (6 March 2011)

Over2You said:



			It may be up to the CPS to hand out the punishments, but I think it is beyond reproach that the police *NEVER* praised the dog's efforts in *ANY* of their public statements. Plus, the guy responsible was *NOT* charged with animal cruelty. As for the RSPCA; I have yet to hear of them getting involved in this case. Then again, the police, RSPCA, etc, think it is okay to shoot 18 bullets into a horse!! 

Click to expand...

It is not up to the CPS to hand out punishments that is the role of the Judiciary, the CPS make decisions on what and when to charge and it is in fact the primacy of the RSPCA to bring charges for animal cruelty and if they say no its no, so why not ask them why??

Some police who have no experience with animals make mistakes that is what happens in organisations, sadly they are often judged by those mistakes and the good that they do goes unrecognised.  But as a Horsewatch member working closely with the constabulary,  I know first hand that there are many police officers and staff out there that care very much about the health and welfare of animals and go out of their way to make sure they are safe and well cared for.

My own personal experience with the RSPCA over the years when I have called them has been poor and they get bad publicity but again they are constrained in what they can and can't do by the law.  Each time I have given them comprehensive feedback on their failures doing this helps as they don't always read forums.

If you want things changed then you have to look to the law and not blame law enforcement bodies for everything. So here you go put your energy into lobbying and get things changed after all this government have pledged themselves to listen.




			Under the Animal Welfare Act 2006, powers exist for secondary legislation and codes of practice to be made to promote the welfare of animals. The government is currently looking at a number of specific issues with a view to updating or bringing in new regulations or codes.
		
Click to expand...

  DEFRA


----------



## Mike007 (6 March 2011)

Interesting photo,s . That horsebox would have been almost invisible in anything but the best conditions. It doesnt even have rear reflective strips(not compulsory but insane not to have). Clearly the artic driver thought he was following a moving vehicle and swerved when he realised. I have seen this all too often. I am glad the artic driver is OK. The moral of all this is that MEERELY BECAUSE YOUR LORRY/TRAILER CAN PASS A TEST THAT IS 20 YEARS BEHIND THE TIMES REGARDING LIGHTING AND MARKING, DOES NOT MEEN THAT YOUR HORSE WONT BE THE NEXT CASUALTY. Take a look at how commercial lorrys are marked up now and ask your self why!Oh yes trailers dont even get tested .


----------



## perfect11s (6 March 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Interesting photo,s . That horsebox would have been almost invisible in anything but the best conditions. It doesnt even have rear reflective strips(not compulsory but insane not to have). Clearly the artic driver thought he was following a moving vehicle and swerved when he realised. I have seen this all too often. I am glad the artic driver is OK. The moral of all this is that MEERELY BECAUSE YOUR LORRY/TRAILER CAN PASS A TEST THAT IS 20 YEARS BEHIND THE TIMES REGARDING LIGHTING AND MARKING, DOES NOT MEEN THAT YOUR HORSE WONT BE THE NEXT CASUALTY. Take a look at how commercial lorrys are marked up now and ask your self why!Oh yes trailers dont even get tested .
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry but what if he had hit a car or bus !!!! I dont know the circumstances like line of sight,  the box is a good colour,  yes its not a bad idea to fit outline tape and marker boards.. however it would be intresting to see how many hours the artic driver had done and speed he was doing thats if he had a chart in his tacho or there wasnt a magnet on the gearbox!!! hopefully one of vosa's finest has had a good look at both vehicles..   Needs people to think ....if they can pull  of the road or limp a little further so to be in a safe place rather than just stopping in the middle of the road the moment there is a problem...


----------



## Mike007 (6 March 2011)

Wet gray overcast day , pelting rain. I was driving that day ,it was not nice to put it mildly ,to be driving a truck. No its not a good colour . Its a very bad colour in those conditions. This is an absolutely classic type of accident. Yes we must consider if the driver of the artic was driving legaly but had the horse box complied with its requirements . Triangle. Hazards etc . The driver hadnt even left the cab apparently.


----------



## millitiger (7 March 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Interesting photo,s . That horsebox would have been almost invisible in anything but the best conditions. It doesnt even have rear reflective strips(not compulsory but insane not to have). Clearly the artic driver thought he was following a moving vehicle and swerved when he realised. I have seen this all too often. I am glad the artic driver is OK. The moral of all this is that MEERELY BECAUSE YOUR LORRY/TRAILER CAN PASS A TEST THAT IS 20 YEARS BEHIND THE TIMES REGARDING LIGHTING AND MARKING, DOES NOT MEEN THAT YOUR HORSE WONT BE THE NEXT CASUALTY. Take a look at how commercial lorrys are marked up now and ask your self why!Oh yes trailers dont even get tested .
		
Click to expand...

The lorry driver should have noticed he has crossed onto the hard shoulder though surely, not just blindly line up behind a vehicle he sees ahead?


----------



## Mike007 (7 March 2011)

Believe me ,(I was incidentaly a Class 1 REME reccy mech)It happens all too often. Why do you think vosa are always telling us that if we break down on the hard sholder , to get out and get clear.


----------



## millitiger (7 March 2011)

I know it happens- its just that your first post on the thread seemed to indicate you thought the fault lay with the horsebox and not the pillock who crashed into the back of it, apologies if this wasn't the case


----------



## Mike007 (7 March 2011)

millitiger said:



			I know it happens- its just that your first post on the thread seemed to indicate you thought the fault lay with the horsebox and not the pillock who crashed into the back of it, apologies if this wasn't the case 

Click to expand...

Dont apologise , because I suspect that a great deal of the fault lay with the horsebox.


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 March 2011)

Sorry, a bit late to this, but are you saying that if a car breaks down on the hard shoulder they should almost expect a lorry to plough into them and it would be their fault?  I am aware of the advice to get out of the car if safe to do so by the way.


----------



## Mike007 (7 March 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Sorry, a bit late to this, but are you saying that if a car breaks down on the hard shoulder they should almost expect a lorry to plough into them and it would be their fault?  I am aware of the advice to get out of the car if safe to do so by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Yes ,expect it,because it happens all too often .The results are generaly so severe that it simply isnt worth the risk.And yes ,if you dont have hazards on and get that triangle (or two for a lorry) out there,you are at fault.Incidentaly did you know that on the continent now one must have a high viz jacket or tabard ona vehicle for EVERY person.


----------



## smiggy (7 March 2011)

horrific and thank god all ok

oddly was driving box home in dark tonight and thinking that i should stick a couple of hiviz vests in, maybe even something for a horse, just to keep in lorry in case of breakdown
warning triangle is excellent idea too


----------



## Mike007 (7 March 2011)

smiggy said:



			horrific and thank god all ok

oddly was driving box home in dark tonight and thinking that i should stick a couple of hiviz vests in, maybe even something for a horse, just to keep in lorry in case of breakdown
warning triangle is excellent idea too
		
Click to expand...

Warning triangle  not merely an exelent idea but you really do need them ,two . On the continent, the number of times I have been stoped by police checking to see that I carry these. In this country we are definately behind the times and road conditions!


----------



## skint1 (7 March 2011)

I agree that it's sensible to get away from your vehicle if you break down on the hard shoulder but I don't think they could safely have unloaded the horses under those conditions, maybe that's why they chose to stay with the vehicle? (not bein snarky, but genuinely wondering) .


----------



## Mike007 (7 March 2011)

If my horse had been on board I would have been 400 yards down the road in my fluorescent coat by my first triangle trying to ensure that drivers saw the hazard. Not sitting in the cab on my mobile phone.


----------



## millitiger (8 March 2011)

Does anyone know if they did/ didn't have their hazard lights on?


----------



## Charl (9 March 2011)

How all the people and horses managed to walk away from that with just a few stratches amazes me.


----------

